# EURO 2012- POLAND AND UKRAINE INFRASTRUCTURE



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here we discuss the infrastructure improvements for the football tournament in 2012, hosted by Poland and Ukraine. WE DO NOT DISCUSS THE STADIUMS HERE, THERE IS ALREADY A THREAD ABOUT THAT IN THE STADIUM AND SPORT ARENAS SECTION. Here we post pictures and discuss the improvements of: The roads, buildings, hotels, airports and etc.

Here are the host cities:

*Poland-*

Warsaw
Gdansk
Poznan
Wroclaw

Reserve venues-

Krakow
Chorzow

*Ukraine-*

Kyiv
Donetsk
Kharkiv
Lviv

Reserve venues-

Odessa
Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## poxuy (Apr 27, 2008)

NMAISTER007 said:


> Here are the host cities:


Where is the proof, links, quotes of UEFA president? Stop desinforming others. Wait until official decision.


----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

We already have threads about polish roads, railways and airports with lots of informations and pictures. Also there are about ukrainian, but as that you have not so much users, and the fact that when it comes about infrastructure, nothing really happens in Ukraine, and just like in other common threads, updates will be only from the Polish side, so..

:lock:


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

A topic like this is has been created already. So delete this topic.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are about 2012 topics about this issue on Euroscrapers and the various sub forums on SSC. I don't see the need for a 2013th topic.


----------

